# Why has this guy...



## fufu (Apr 8, 2007)

...never won an Olympia?


----------



## Arnold (Apr 8, 2007)

he did win the Arnold twice.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Apr 8, 2007)

Because he's just not that good.
And even if he was, these two are better:






And then off course there's "the future of bodybuilding" standing between him and the Mr.Olympia title, and while we're at it, he lost a AC title to him as well.

The Future of Bodybuilding....


----------



## P-funk (Apr 8, 2007)

fufu said:


> ...never won an Olympia?





Because BBing is totally subjective, making it impossible to have a clear cut winner.


----------



## fufu (Apr 14, 2007)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/6941/cat/500/ppuser/3777


----------



## Arnold (Apr 14, 2007)

also, when you see Dex in comparison shots, especially shots other than that front shot where he appears flawless, you will understand why, one reason is his size, you put him next to Ronnie and Jay and he disappears on stage.


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 15, 2007)

5'6"


----------



## femalemuscle (Apr 18, 2007)

fufu said:


> ...never won an Olympia?



Dude, I totally agree!!  Dex has got it all, size, symmetry oh, and that smile!
You have to know its all politics. Jay's prolly got it tied up for the next few years, but in my opinion, I think they will eventually stray away from the monstorous freak look, and return to the beautiful lines of the Dexter Jacksons and Phil Heaths of the IFBB.


----------



## sara (Apr 19, 2007)

P-funk said:


> Because BBing is totally subjective, making it impossible to have a clear cut winner.



My fiance competed agianst Dex back in 1993 ..  the national qualifier show in Jacksonville Florida, Dex placed 2'nd and my fiance took 5'th


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Apr 19, 2007)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:


> Because he's just not that good.
> And even if he was, these two are better



You're on crack. They both look like shit.

Dex looks like the epitome of the human physique.


----------



## fufu (Apr 20, 2007)

Well aside from Dexter...

Here is another guy.


----------



## fufu (Apr 20, 2007)




----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 25, 2007)

This guy looks pretty good. love the cuts.


----------

